
'Google's Chrome Has My Dead Grandpa's Data and He Never Used the Internet' - rahuldottech
https://slashdot.org/story/360610
======
kinkrtyavimoodh
chrome://settings/addresses page is literally where addresses that Chrome
saves for Autofill are saved and can be deleted if necessary. He or someone on
his account account probably entered it some time (people routinely forget
that they entered some data in their browser despite swearing to god they did
not). Maybe for sending a gift, or helping them out with some internet work
(likely if he claims they have never used the internet themselves).

Likewise the "Never Saved" list on
chrome://settings/passwords?search=credentials is for sites where you click
"Never Save" when Chrome offers to save your password. How else do you expect
the browser to know not to prompt you? The reason the list is published is so
that you can choose to undo a website that got inserted into this list by
mistake.

Jesus, why must everything be so tinfoil-hatty.

